# Flashing lights like a safety car F1



## antonis (Apr 28, 2008)

do you mean the front lights ? its like a police car lights, but i dont know realy how to do it. but i have an idea maybe it will work, try to use strobo lights like the ones they use in discos. strobo lights give the effect of robotised movements , you know in the clubs ...


----------



## martjo (May 5, 2008)

Yes. Rear and backlights which alternating and like a police lamp too.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are called wig-wag lights but strobe lights have just about replaced them.
You can buy a kit that will place a small strobe tube in the light assemblies front and rear. Highway construction vehicles use this type of warning lights. Depending on your location you may find that this type of lighting is not legal.

http://www.aolights.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=113_122&osCsid=4cfad4c6ab49119bef7a7c77430fb086

FatBoy


----------



## martjo (May 5, 2008)

Thank you very much FAt Boy.


----------

